# Pinning Erosion Blanket



## PaulHautz (Mar 24, 2006)

I am looking to get greenstake biodegradable staples for pinning erosion blanket on a work site, I heard they work great. Can anyone tell me where to get them? Paul Hautz, Denver, Colorado


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.conwedfibers.com/additives/blanket_accessories/stapler.html


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Do you guys use a gun or good old fashion hammer ??

We use a hammer, cuz there are so many rocks. You just gotta beat the staple and bend it over. That is one thing that worries me about those biodegradable stakes.


----------



## PaulHautz (Mar 24, 2006)

*We use a hammer*

I used the green stake way back on a job remember they were really tough, in many cases metal staples bent and they didnt.


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

We use both...but prefer I the stakes. Never really had much problems with either product..


----------

